# anadrol 50mg oxymethalone



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

whats every1 think of these

what was your experience whilest on them at what dosage

i think there great me but would like to no if its at all possible

to keep some of the size off them or is it water,

its amazing how you can explode in size off these

deffently my oral roid of choice

thanks:cool:


----------



## chris31 (Jan 21, 2005)

Have fond memories of drol, used to run 125mg/day and felt like a beast on them. Definately going to run them instead of dbol on my nexy cycle


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You will retain alot of water on those.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

dont agree with hackski for once he,he i hold more water on dbol than nap's,itend to feel leaner more pumped on drol!


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

i dont like anadrol only cycles but think they are good to kick start a cycling


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

Started my second 3 week drol cycle today (Androlic - British Dispensary). First time out I used 50mg ed, but felt my gains falling away after 2 weeks so tried 50mg b.i.d in order to improve things, which they didn't. This time I'm going to try 50mg b.i.d all through to see if that works any better. Last time I took Proviron concurrently, but this time I'll wait to see if anything nasty crops up. I didn't get any bloat, and kept all gains, but then I'm an ectomorph so maybe that is instrumental?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

dont agree with hackski for once he,he i hold more water on dbol than nap's,itend to feel leaner more pumped on drol! " Quoted by Caiza ".

Mate im confused, i may be wrong but im thinking nap,s might be naposim? if this is the case then they are Dbol, however as i say i may be wrong, can you clarify for me, as to quote someone else in here, knowledge is nothing if not shared, cheers.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

agree with u john naps are dbol i thought


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i thought i was losing it there, lol not that i have much of it .


----------



## chris31 (Jan 21, 2005)

yep, naposim is Romanian d/bol and very good they are too


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i hold more water on dbol than anadrol, androlics made me again feel lean and pumped. but pinks blew me up to high heaven


----------



## benzilla (Jan 31, 2005)

anadrol 50m how should i take them and i have 50 of them


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

whats your cycle history, and i take it you,ve never used oxymetholone before, do you have anything for pct available?


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

Just knocked my current cycle on the head. Woke up in the morning only to find a capilliary had burst in my eye (not serious in itself; can be done with a violent sneeze). That's twice it's happened now, so can only be an indicator of high BP as the same thing occured during the last cycle. Shame, I really quite liked these tabs.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Malakor said:


> Just knocked my current cycle on the head. Woke up in the morning only to find a capilliary had burst in my eye (not serious in itself; can be done with a violent sneeze). That's twice it's happened now, so can only be an indicator of high BP as the same thing occured during the last cycle. Shame, I really quite liked these tabs.


What was your blood pressure do you know?


----------



## Malakor (Feb 28, 2005)

winger said:


> What was your blood pressure do you know?


'kin high by the looks of things as I also had a few headaches! I don't think Oxymeth and Chang draught work in complete synergy with each other as they never failed to produce a hangover which is a little rare with me. God only knows how they can put these poor sods on 3 a day for anaemia treatment. It would be something like that scene from Scanners where the guy's head explodes!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

john33 said:


> dont agree with hackski for once he,he i hold more water on dbol than nap's,itend to feel leaner more pumped on drol! " Quoted by Caiza ".
> 
> Mate im confused, i may be wrong but im thinking nap,s might be naposim? if this is the case then they are Dbol, however as i say i may be wrong, can you clarify for me, as to quote someone else in here, knowledge is nothing if not shared, cheers.


Well you can get Naps which are Romanian Dbol but there are also Anapolan 50 which is Anadrol so it can be confusing.

Round our way if you ask for Naps your normally after the 50's.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i should have known that Rob, i used them at thae start of this regime im on, i actually have some left lol, ****, but round here i think id get Dbol.


----------



## steboro999 (Oct 8, 2008)

Stompy said:


> whats every1 think of these
> 
> what was your experience whilest on them at what dosage
> 
> ...


----------



## steboro999 (Oct 8, 2008)

im just starting on oxys should i jus use these on there own or use them wiv sust and deca ?


----------



## yyydelilah (Jun 1, 2009)

hi ive never used roids before but i have 80 50mg oxymeth what should i take them with in order to get bigger and more toned, but also save my liver and stop water retention?

and how much should i take a day im 12 stone


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

yyydelilah said:


> hi ive never used roids before but i have 80 50mg oxymeth what should i take them with in order to get bigger and more toned, but also save my liver and stop water retention?
> 
> and how much should i take a day im 12 stone


Sounds to me that you dont really need them yet. Start eating more first then consider them later on.

Oxys will give you plenty of water rentention mate and wont make you look "toned"


----------

